
Being treated like an adult is way better than having a beer fridge - quickthrower2
https://medium.com/wildcardmoney/why-your-dream-job-might-not-be-what-you-think-it-is-af2010040a68
======
ziddoap
Lately I've been annoyed with the content that shows up on Medium - or the
fact that an interesting sounding article is pay-walled and I'm not willing to
pull out my wallet for Medium.

But, I enjoyed reading this.

> _how long you work does not equal how much work you get done_

This is, in my opinion, undeniably true. The problem comes down to
implementation and, importantly, perceived fairness. It's difficult to have
two employees produce the same quality and quantity of work, for the same pay,
but one is only required to work for 30 hours and the other is required to
work 40. Is it fair? Personally, I think so - if you work faster than me but
have the same quality of work, I'll be asking you how you do it! But I know,
because I've encountered them, there are people who take this as an insult and
would rather see their colleague sit idle for 10 hours so that they put in an
equal amount of time.

> _People have a million different circadian rhythms and lifestyles. The idea
> of 9am shoehorns the entire population into one of them._

This resonates. I think there is a problem in that lots of jobs need 24/7
coverage and shift work is an effective way of handling that. Also, we have an
expectation of the "business day" \- everyone has an idea of what time period
and days that covers. But I would be in a much better place if I could work
according to my bodies sleep cycle, not my bosses.

> _You’re the best person to set your own goals, and your peers will measure
> you based on how well you achieve those goals._

Love the sentiment, but I disagree - in a work setting. This is great advice
for personal growth, personal well-being, personal XYZ. But, personal goals
and work goals don't always align, or as an employee I may not know all of the
specific goals for the companies roadmap. Being an adult means we should have
a conversation about our separate goals and how we can align them, not
avoiding corporate goals altogether. After-all, I need you to stay in business
so I can keep myself afloat. I think a good boss/corp would focus on setting
realistic goals in consultation with their employee, rather than expecting
their employee to have the same goals as them, and execute them in the same
way.

------
greenyoda
It sounds very nice in theory, but I wonder how many of their employees
actually end up taking a solid month of vacation to travel the world. (And if
my employer expects me to answer the phone while I'm on vacation, it's not a
real vacation.)

